# Chloe Moretz in &quot;Carrie&quot;



## stawacz (28. August 2013)

Hier mal der Trailer der Neuverfilmung von "Carrie".Sieht sehr gut aus wie ich finde .





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_3HGYYIK8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2013)

Ich bleibe ein wenig skeptisch.
DePalmas "Carrie" gehört bis heute zu den besten King-Adaptionen überhaupt. Kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass das Remake da mitziehen kann. Auch traue ich der Chloe Moretz es nicht wirklich zu, dass sie Sissy Spacek's Performance übertreffen wird.


----------



## Mothman (28. August 2013)

Chloe Moritz?


----------



## Rabowke (28. August 2013)

Er meinte sicherlich Moretz ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Chloe Moritz?


 Bestimmt auch so ein freches Luder, wie ihr Bruder Max.


----------



## Rabowke (28. August 2013)

Frech mag stimmen ... aber Luder?

Weißt du da genaueres?


----------



## Spassbremse (28. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Frech mag stimmen ... aber Luder?
> 
> Weißt du da genaueres?



Ernsthaft? Du hast die Anspielung nicht kapiert?


----------



## Rabowke (28. August 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Du hast die Anspielung nicht kapiert?


 Das fragst du mich jetzt wirklich?


----------



## Spassbremse (28. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das fragst du mich jetzt wirklich?



Sieh's positiv - Du schaffst es halt immer wieder, mich zu überraschen!


----------



## stawacz (28. August 2013)

ja ja moretz ok ok asche auf mein haupt


----------

